# pic of my bulldog puppies....



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

heres a pic of my puppies before they left!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are so cute, why do they look sad, is it cos they are going to there new homes, or have they done somthing naughty


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> they are so cute, why do they look sad, is it cos they are going to there new homes, or have they done somthing naughty


they are like their mammy (me) ...naughty!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous, are they hard work, i have never had a bulldog, had staffs, they are full of energy,


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> they are gorgeous, are they hard work, i have never had a bulldog, had staffs, they are full of energy,


maintenance wise, yes. they arent hyper, far from it!! my 2 and a half year old bitch sleeps 18 hrs a day!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics such cute pups


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

just beautiful pups look very innocent


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

no fair. i wish i had been here a while back. i so badly want another bulldog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

They are soooo sweet!


----------

